

Adobe Investigates Corporate Network Security Issue - lt
http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2010/01/adobe_investigates_corporate_n.html

======
jmount
So, any guess if updating from Adobe to fix "PDF zero-day bugs" (
<http://www.macworld.com/article/145670/adobe_patches.html> ) remove or
install what ever trojan/malware that may or may not have entered Adbode's
Corporate Network (and may or may not have been further distributed)?

------
nwatson
I hope Adobe et. al. have deployed some log archival & query (SIEM) solution
like SenSage (<http://www.sensage.com>). If so they'll have records needed for
forensic reconstruction of the attack, and find a way to remedy their problem.
If not, they're flying blind (or at least near-sighted). It will be
interesting to see whether this is an inside job.

------
brianobush
So adobe is one of the 20 companies. Others?

------
kevingadd
Someone managing to slip malicious code into the Flash Player or Acrobat
Reader installers is pretty much a worst-case scenario; the possibility of
someone _working for the Chinese government_ doing so is even worse. I don't
think that's actually likely, but the idea that someone might have been trying
is sobering. It's nice to see some degree of openness from Adobe about it.

